# Cómo instalar un relé y térmico de heladera



## christian78 (Sep 9, 2012)

Estoy en mis primeros pasos como técnico reparador de heladeras, mi pregunta es como hacer una instalación eléctrica de un relé térmico a un compresor, solo tengo los cables del enchufe. gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 9, 2012)

El relé amperométrico va enchufado directamente en los terminales de la bocha , el protector térmico va en serie con la linea . Solo debes comprar el relé y protector específico para esa bocha (tienen el modelo en una etiqueta )









http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=Yq5MUJfVMoiS9QT53ICQAw


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 9, 2012)

este esquema es de una heladera, o refrigerador simple.....


----------



## fernandob (Sep 9, 2012)

hola, para agendarmelo, alguien sabe mas o menos valores en ohms de bobina de trabajo y bobina de arranque  de la bocha  ???


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 9, 2012)

fernandob....
en perfecto castellano....


----------



## fernandob (Sep 9, 2012)

muchas gracias solaris .


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 9, 2012)

pa' eso estamos amigo....


----------

